# Large clean Hennessey, Okla. drug with a fan graphic on it.



## stephengray (Jun 24, 2019)

Hennessey, Oklahoma Druggist with a fan pic. Very clean as most of the ones found are all stained up.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 25, 2019)

Great bottle!


----------



## shotdwn (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice bottle. The pictorial druggist bottles are some of my favorites.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jul 17, 2019)

stephengray said:


> Hennessey, Oklahoma Druggist with a fan pic. Very clean as most of the ones found are all stained up.View attachment 189152


U in okla god I missing digging Osage county so many places to hunt old towns esp I lived wynona Okla 10 miles south of pawhuska Okla above Tulsa Osage county wynona old town after oil boom first well ever f Phillips Petro think I wasn't having fun old towns in woods all over Osage county alot of corktops every where l9l

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jul 17, 2019)

Ken_Riser said:


> U in okla god I missing digging Osage county so many places to hunt old towns esp I lived wynona Okla 10 miles south of pawhuska Okla above Tulsa Osage county wynona old town after oil boom first well ever f Phillips Petro think I wasn't having fun old towns in woods all over Osage county alot of corktops every where l9l
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


I'm Ohio going back soon just sold family's house no family here now heading back soon with rv this time going donasouer  digging Utah u can dig one then Yu done not really sure what state it was but just a Trex be cool sell it to museum I'm just going digging holding gemming traveling retired military command sarg major ar scout done Calvary yea and still alive ,26 years cav dam I texting mouse on floor below me don't even see my finger texting grabbing dropped Fritos lol

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------

